# chicken for 100



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

serving dinner to 100 people wednesday night

i am thinking about 50lbs of chicken, will that work?

i think i am using thighs, legs and wings

served with vegetable medley and rice

and dessert to follow dinner


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

rolls/salad?


----------



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

dont think i am doing a salad. 

rolls- i am up in the air.

my dinner is sort of based around a "hawaiian" theme. (see my post in the general forum for the menu)

what kind of rolls would you do? would you those hawaiian sweet rolls in the orange packaging? (i forget the brand)


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Not much meat per person unless all young kids or older people , after allowing for bones and skin, and cooking shrinkage. If boned out thighs OK.(bone in 3/4 lb.pp ave.)

PS Those Kings Brand Hawian Sweet Rolls are Good but expensive. At $3.00p total food cost allowance you cant afford .25 for a roll.Then add the butter.


----------



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

maybe i should do leg quarters...and i had planed on pulling the skin off


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

DReed3;269950 said:


> maybe i should do leg quarters...and i had planed on pulling the skin o
> 
> Better off. looks better, easier cooking and handling.
> 
> ...


----------

